# Driver for GCC Bengal BN-60 Plotter



## spiderbiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with a printer issue I have?
I have looked everywhere for a plotter driver for the Bengal BN-60 Plotter Cutter.
I'm trying to set this printer up for a friend that is completely green when it comes to setting up anything computer related.

I'm also trying to install the VE LXI 8.6 software.

I have the usb dongle with serial information on that dongle but the software comes us with a file that has too many fields to enter this serial number into.

Anyone that has seen this problem will understand what I am asking about?

How did you get your software to install?

Please help if you can.

It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

first place to go for a driver is to GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer here is a link to their support page with listing of several drivers for the Bengal
GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer

as to your software, I don't have a clue as I have never used it...but go to Vinyl Express Sign Making Software

they sell the product and maybe they can help...I suspect the serial number on the dongle IS NOT the serial number of the software..if you have the original box/cd case look for another number


----------



## spiderbiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for your quick response.

I'm sure I can get everything working now.

Much appreciated pal.

Best Regards


----------

